# Standard Cruise Control Bailout



## Vistan (Mar 28, 2017)

I have the standard cruise control (no autopilot) on my Model 3. Is there a way to get out of cruise control other than tapping the brake? I tried manipulating the gear shift lever, but ended up shifting into neutral at 65mph - not good! I can't find any discussion about the cruise control in the online manual...

Vistan


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Have you tried tapping or double tapping the control stalk to disengage?


----------



## gregincal (Sep 30, 2017)

With autopilot you just nudge it up (not enough to go into neutral) and it disengages. I would imagine it was the same for standard cruise control.


----------



## Vistan (Mar 28, 2017)

@gregincal: You're exactly correct . A gentle push upward on the gear shift handle cancels the cruise control. I've also discovered that having the increase/decrease speed buttons on the upper left portion of the screen are not a problem; like most things on the 3, you quickly get used to it.

Vistan


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2018)

Even though it's not a problem, it's still not ergonomic. It takes more effort for no apparent reason, which is not acceptable. It's like looking at the shifter when shifting a manual transmission - you do it in driving school for few times, no problem, but you learn to do it with muscle memory. Not possible with cruise control buttons on the screen. 
I'm pretty sure one of the scroll wheels becomes cruise speed adjustment wheels when cruise is activated. OTA can fix that.
And on AP enabled vehicles, left-right click on that same scroll knob would adjust following distance. Left shorter - right longer. Easy as that.


----------



## George K (Feb 19, 2017)

With the standard cruise control does the car maintain distance from cars ahead or do you get a sudden braking with emergency braking if you are going faster than car in front of you ?


----------



## JMac (Sep 26, 2017)

George K said:


> With the standard cruise control does the car maintain distance from cars ahead or do you get a sudden braking with emergency braking if you are going faster than car in front of you ?


AFAIK, the standard cruise control is just like every other dumb cruise control of the last umpteen years: it holds a set speed and knows *nothing* about the road around you and the cars on it. The collision avoidance system *should* kick in to keep you from rear-ending the car in front of you if you're not paying attention but then you'll get rear-ended by the car behind you. At which point your Model 3 will reach out and slap you.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

George K said:


> With the standard cruise control does the car maintain distance from cars ahead or do you get a sudden braking with emergency braking if you are going faster than car in front of you ?


If the car determines that a collision is unavoidable, automatic emergency braking will kick in to mitigate the force of the collision, but otherwise will not slow down if you're approaching another car. I don't know if there's a certain speed differential for that to occur.


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

Also, AFAIK, AEB *currently* does not work above 50mph.


----------



## scottf200 (Sep 21, 2017)

Vistan said:


> I have the standard cruise control (no autopilot) on my Model 3. Is there a way to get out of cruise control other than tapping the brake? I tried manipulating the gear shift lever, but ended up shifting into neutral at 65mph - not good! I can't find any discussion about the cruise control in the online manual... Vistan


FYI, also the manual clearly tells you this and only takes a minute to look up.


> Canceling and Resuming
> To manually cancel Traffi c-Aware Cruise Control, move the gear lever up and release or press the brake pedal. The speedometer icon on the touchscreen turns gray to indicate that Traffic-Aware Cruise Control is not actively controlling your speed.


----------



## Runt8 (May 26, 2017)

Jeff MacDonald said:


> AFAIK, the standard cruise control is just like every other dumb cruise control of the last umpteen years: it holds a set speed and knows *nothing* about the road around you and the cars on it. The collision avoidance system *should* kick in to keep you from rear-ending the car in front of you if you're not paying attention but then you'll get rear-ended by the car behind you. At which point your Model 3 will reach out and slap you.


As @Kizzy mentions above, there is no collision avoidance system. Automatic emergency braking is designed to decrease the severity of an accident, not prevent it. So standard cruise control will happily send you running straight into a brick wall and AEB will try to help you survive it.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

I have Pre-Collision Avoidance System in my 2010 Lexus. In the 4 years I've owned the car, it's only kicked in once; when someone pulled out in front of me from a side street. Because I reacted at the same time as it did, the only thing I know for sure is the seat belt retracted to pull me snugly into the seat. I was only going maybe 35 mph and didn't hit the car, so I'm not sure if it would have braked for me (if I hadn't been paying attention) or if the seat belt retraction is the only thing it would have done. As much as I'd like to know this, I'm not going to run it into the garage door to find out.


----------



## Vistan (Mar 28, 2017)

scottf200 said:


> FYI, also the manual clearly tells you this and only takes a minute to look up.


Thanks for the advice on how to read the manual...I DID read this section, but since it is referring to the Traffic Aware Cruise Control system, which my car does NOT have, I was not sure that it applied to my standard cruise control. As far as I know, the current online manual does not address the standard cruise control.

Vistan


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

Runt8 said:


> As @Kizzy mentions above, there is no collision avoidance system. Automatic emergency braking is designed to decrease the severity of an accident, not prevent it. So standard cruise control will happily send you running straight into a brick wall and AEB will try to help you survive it.


Incorrect. All AEBs have their limitations. Sometimes AEB stops before hitting. More info at Euroncap website.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

arnis said:


> Incorrect.


You misspelled "correct". 


> Sometimes AEB stops before hitting.


That is true, but nobody _guarantees_ that their AEB system will prevent a collision. They'll just say that it will decrease the speed when it is determined that a collision is pretty much unavoidable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

It's not quaranteed but it will happen in identical scenario (tires, road surface etc). Otherwise Ncaptests would be useless.


----------



## Runt8 (May 26, 2017)

arnis said:


> Incorrect. All AEBs have their limitations. Sometimes AEB stops before hitting. More info at Euroncap website.


This is the Model 3 forum, and the way I described it is exactly how the Model 3 implementation of AEB works.


----------



## gregincal (Sep 30, 2017)

Runt8 said:


> This is the Model 3 forum, and the way I described it is exactly how the Model 3 implementation of AEB works.


And every other implementation of AEB; sometimes they stop, sometimes they don't. Every company's version of AEB describes it in pretty much the same way Tesla does.


----------



## scottf200 (Sep 21, 2017)

Vistan said:


> Thanks for the advice on how to read the manual...I DID read this section, but since it is referring to the Traffic Aware Cruise Control system, which my car does NOT have, I was not sure that it applied to my standard cruise control. As far as I know, the current online manual does not address the standard cruise control. Vistan


Here is my confusion. If the manual stated "move the gear lever up and release" for TACC why would you not TRY that for standard cruise control guessing it was the same? That would have seemed like a reasonable thing to try. Hope that helps explain my confusion.


----------



## John Rea (Jun 19, 2017)

Is there a way to RESUME - say you cancel cruise and then want to go back to what you had it before. Most cars have a resume and cancel button.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

John Rea said:


> Is there a way to RESUME - say you cancel cruise and then want to go back to what you had it before. Most cars have a resume and cancel button.


If you have TACC, the answer is no. I assume the same is true when you don't have TACC. It's not mentioned anywhere in the manual.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

John Rea said:


> Is there a way to RESUME - say you cancel cruise and then want to go back to what you had it before. Most cars have a resume and cancel button.


If you turn it on again it will go to the speed shown on the display. Sometimes that is you current speed. Other times it is the speed limit plus your offset.


----------

